# be quiet! Silent Loop 360 Komplett-Wasserkühlung "push pull" möglich ?



## MrChameleon (27. August 2018)

*be quiet! Silent Loop 360 Komplett-Wasserkühlung "push pull" möglich ?*

Hallo

Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC holen und wollte mir für die CPU Kühlung die be quiet! Silent Loop 360 Komplett-Wasserkühlung holen. Diese wollte ich in der Front des Cooler Master MasterCase H500M bauen (da wo Standardmäßig die 2x 200mm Lüfter sind)und die drei Standard Lüfter(der Silent Loop) gegen 3 Rgb Lüfter tauschen. Denn Plan hab ich aber über den Haufen geworfen.

Nun möchte ich die 2 Standard 200mm argb Lüfter von Cooler Master die Standardmäßig vorne im oben genannten Gehäuse sind drin lassen und dann da hinter die 2 200mm Lüfter die be quiet! Silent Loop 360 Komplett-Wasserkühlung installieren so das sozusagen eine "Push Pull" Kombination vorliegt. Meine Frage ist nun ob das Sinnvoll ist da die 200mm Lüfter dann ja Luft von vorne mit der MASH Front vom Gehäuse ansaugen und die Standard Lüfter von be quiet die Luft dann durch den Radiator "Pullen". Die Lüfter der Silent Loop würden dann in die Innenseite des Gehäuses zeigen. Also wäre die Reihenfolge von außen nach innen so: 2x 200mm Lüfter - Radiator - 3x 120mm Lüfter. Wäre das Sinnvoll die Silent loop so zu nutzen? Oder wäre es bessern wenn man die Lüfter auf die andere Seite des Radiators macht also sozusagen "Push Push". Da die 2x 200mm Lüfter aber nicht direkt auf dem Radiator sitzen sondern etwas weiter vorne im Gehäuse würde die Reihenfolge so aussehen: 2x200mm Lüfter - Metallrahmen zum Festmachen 3x 120mm - Radiator. Was wäre sinnvoller oder ist das egal wie ich es machen und kann ich so eine gute Kühlung der CPU erreichen?

Hoffe man versteht wie ich das mit dem Einbaut meine! (Auf dem Radiator sitzen IMMER NUR die 3 Standard Lüfter von be quiet. Die 2x 200m Lüfter sind durchgehend am vorinstalliertem platz siehe Bilder)
Link zum Gehäuse: Cooler Master: MasterCase H500M
Link zur WaKü: SILENT LOOP 360mm leise premium Wasserkuehler von be quiet!

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Narbennarr (28. August 2018)

*AW: be quiet! Silent Loop 360 Komplett-Wasserkühlung "push pull" möglich ?*

Lautstärketechnisch wäre es wohl am sinnvollsten die 200er zu entfernen. Push, Push auf keinen Fall, das sind Störgeräusche vorprogrammiert


----------



## MrChameleon (28. August 2018)

*AW: be quiet! Silent Loop 360 Komplett-Wasserkühlung "push pull" möglich ?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Lautstärketechnisch wäre es wohl am sinnvollsten die 200er zu entfernen. Push, Push auf keinen Fall, das sind Störgeräusche vorprogrammiert



Ok was wäre, wenn ich drei 120mm air presure rgb lüfter von Cooler Master auf den Radiator zum "Pushen" und die Standard Lüfter der be quiet silent loop 360 zum "pullen" nehme ?(Also ein richtiges push pull System.) Würde das besser sein und vlt. leiser?


----------



## Narbennarr (28. August 2018)

*AW: be quiet! Silent Loop 360 Komplett-Wasserkühlung "push pull" möglich ?*

Eine Silent Loop hat einen vergleichsweise offenen Radiator, da bringt P/P nicht soviel. Wenn du das dennoch unbedingt möchtest, würde ich immer identische Lüfter nehmen


----------



## MrChameleon (28. August 2018)

*AW: be quiet! Silent Loop 360 Komplett-Wasserkühlung "push pull" möglich ?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Eine Silent Loop hat einen vergleichsweise offenen Radiator, da bringt P/P nicht soviel. Wenn du das dennoch unbedingt möchtest, würde ich immer identische Lüfter nehmen



YouTube So wie der Kollege das im Video macht, wo er die 2x 200mm Lüfter vorne dran hat dann den Radiator und dann die 3 anderen Lüfter so würde ich das gerne aufbauen. Natürlich hab ich dann keine Custom Wasser kühlung, sondern halt nur die Lüfter vorne. Würden dann noch 2 140mm oben und 1 140mm Lüfter hinten anbringen die alle drei die heiße Luft nach außen pusten. Hab ich dadurch eine gute Kühlleistung?


----------

